# Has anyone explained to Uber a flying car project will cost BILLIONS?



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

http://time.com/4662443/uber-flying-car/








*Uber's Flying Car Will Have a Hard Time Getting Off the Ground. *


----------



## UberSolo (Jul 21, 2016)

BurgerTiime said:


> http://time.com/4662443/uber-flying-car/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's what "they" explained to the Wright Brothers , Henry Ford, Edison, George Westinghouse , Steve Jobs, Elon Musk. As the creator meant it to be: Men of vision are never understood by the rank & file









rank and file
ˈˌraNGk ən ˈfīl/
_noun_

the ordinary members of an organization as opposed to its leaders.
"the rank and file of Uber are dissatisfied"


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

UberSolo said:


> That's what "they" explained to the Wright Brothers , Henry Ford, Edison, George Westinghouse , Steve Jobs, Elon Musk. As the creator meant it to be: Men of vision are never understood by the rank & file
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree with u as man must create great things but 2 things. Wright brothers created anpther form of transportation that was needed. It made commercail jets,private airplanes, helicopters and all those things u can control well commecial jet control to a point.

2 is we went to moon and never really took off from doing much after. We should have colonies there by now.

Since uber has come out its all about getting someone on a system. U loose who u r im seeing it now more then ever these days as racism is comeing back at such a high level to the point we went nack to 50s.

I wana see jetpacks and us being on a different planets so we can still have our freedom. Its whats good about uber. Brings people together and see new things like our ancesters always wanted us to do.


----------



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

UberSolo said:


> That's what "they" explained to the Wright Brothers , Henry Ford, Edison, George Westinghouse , Steve Jobs, Elon Musk. As the creator meant it to be: Men of vision are never understood by the rank & file
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vision stops at the point reality is within reach, Kalanick whiffs a rag with mescaline before he gathers his team to explain them what comes next.

Edison was a thief, and Elon is overrated, he even thinks so himself.


----------



## UberSolo (Jul 21, 2016)

d0n said:


> Vision stops at the point reality is within reach, Kalanick whiffs a rag with mescaline before he gathers his team to explain them what comes next.
> 
> Edison was a thief, and Elon is overrated, he even thinks so himself.


right right right those self made guys all phonies .
Only low skill low wage contractors are honest credible individuals

Bottom line: You're whistling Dixie man, Whistling Dixie!!!


----------



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

UberSolo said:


> right right right those self made guys all phonies .
> Only low skill low wage contractors are honest credible individuals
> 
> Bottom line: You're whistling Dixie man, Whistling Dixie!!!


Nicholai Tesla.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

"Flying Cars" might be easier to pull off than self driving rideshare cars. They aren't talking about cars that turn into airplanes. They're talking drones that can carry humans. 

Almost everything needed to pull out off already exists - Navigation, design, etc. The drone just needs to be upscaled and safety features added. Which is probably easier than creating a car that can navigate city traffic and pick up pax.


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

Jagent said:


> "Flying Cars" might be easier to pull off than self driving rideshare cars. They aren't talking about cars that turn into airplanes. They're talking drones that can carry humans.
> 
> Almost everything needed to pull out off already exists - Navigation, design, etc. The drone just needs to be upscaled and safety features added. Which is probably easier than creating a car that can navigate city traffic and pick up pax.


Just give us control and give us jetpacks thatd be easiest way.

Rideshareing wont work way to complicated. Drones would be better. Its just better for people to own their own stuff. All u gonna hear is pissed off people as delays and cancellations just to go anywhere. People r stupid


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

Jermin8r89 said:


> Just give us control and give us jetpacks thatd be easiest way.
> 
> Rideshareing wont work way to complicated. Drones would be better. Its just better for people to own their own stuff. All u gonna hear is pissed off people as delays and cancellations just to go anywhere. People r stupid


Lol....if a pax gets unruly, just hit the eject button. Bye Felicia... lol... I like it.


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

Jagent said:


> Lol....if a pax gets unruly, just hit the eject button. Bye Felicia... lol... I like it.


Im 28 and im suppose to know these trendy things but im slow on it... Haha. Whats bye felica from?


----------



## samuber (Apr 22, 2016)

you are 28. im sure you have heard of google.


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

Can't be that hard or cost so much. Just buy one from the Jetsons!


----------

